

Red light cameras - traughber
http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/Soaring-fines-give-ticketed-drivers-sticker-shock-4857979.php
I&#x27;m curious if red light cameras actually discourage red light running. Do we actually run fewer red lights because some intersections have them? Would be curious to see actual data on this.
======
benologist
It's fascinating the way the article paints the problem as the size of the
fine, or "state revenue", compared to 1 and 2 decades ago.

If you don't want a fine don't run a fucking red and don't speed. A $490 fine
doesn't even come close to the worst case scenario for being a stupid fuck in
charge of a few tons of metal. Thinking the fine is less or not being able to
conveniently afford it are not excuses.

